# Ceramic brakes and bedding



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I justr got my new Axxis Ultimate brake pads today. I'm going to to put them on here pretty quick. Is there a difference in the bedding procedure for ceramic pads vs. "normal" pads? Or should I just go ahead and follow the procedure found at:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19772

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

The proceedure is on the back of the box.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I'm not sure which box you have seen, but the instructions are not on my box. It has the general brake pad warning about dust and cleaning instructions, but nothing about bedding. THanks for the suggestion, though...


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Contact Cobalt or Axxis and ask them the proceedure. I dont remember the EXACT proceedure, but I should tell you to do it really really gently and over time.


----------

